# Ducato first service



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I have booked in the MH for its first service/ oil garage. Covered 5000 miles. I only asked for the oil / filter to be done. Is there anything else I should be looking at. I am using the local Iveco truck garage as they will do it at night while I wait and over a pit no ramps required. 

I will be getting the filter tomorrow from the Fiat dealer but think I will let the garage supply the oil. 

Any comments.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, It states in the Fiat handbook what is done on each service, or at least it does in the one I have, mind you the last one was foreign 8O 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I would have thought there would be a lot of things that were checked on a first service - bolts, fluid levels, bearings, steering, suspension, tyre wear. Anything which might indicate a problem in the vehicle's manufacture.

There are people on here with more in-depth experience than me, so hopefully they will be able to give a better answer soon.

Gerald


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

By service I mean an oil /filter change. i have looked at the service book all be it in German and they say 30k for service. This is a time thing not mileage, I have covered 5k and think all is well - being mechanically handy I check most of the everyday service item before each trip. 

Have spoken to the Fiat dealer and he agrees oil change. 

From experience I think best left as it is without the interference of a mechanic. 

Has anyone got the key and button sequence for resetting the days to service indicator.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The value of your 2nd and 3rd year Ducato warranty is conditional on the servicing being to the prescribed list and standard.

The low-mileage first service at 12 months is a lot more than just an oil and filter change.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiat service*

Hi

I am slightly echoing Dave's comments. Does having the service done at an Iveco dealership ensure that your year 2 and 3 warranty remain valid?

I personally will have my 1st service done at a Fiat place.

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, so long as "the servicing being to the prescribed list and standard".

Proving that under any dispute may, however, be more difficult.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ducato service*

Hi

I wonder if the service provided by the Fiat dealer at Lake Garda would keep the warranty vaild.

I shall e mail Fiat UK as we speak.

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiat service*

Hello Dave

Your reply was quicker than Fiat UK.

Thanks for your comments.

Rapide561


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Well instead of my inital thought of oil change only I had a full 18k service carried out. Oil, fuel and air filters changed and the once over of the rest. I thought that the pollen filter also needed changing but as my book is in German I have no way of checking. Comments please 

I also asked if the service book has a section for body check this is mentioned on the service print out but nothing stamped in the book - is there a space for this? 

I mentioned the slight gear lever rattle but they couldn't hera it - no big deal. 

Service cost -- £170 incl VAT. I thought that was OK.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I cant find anything in the new Ducato Owners Manual that says whether the van needs an inital low-milage first service. Last time I bought a new car it needed servicing after about 1500 miles, but not sure if thats the case these days. 

Anyone know the service intervals of the 120 MultiJet?

Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## 107176 (Sep 23, 2007)

If you find your local Partco you should get your service parts a hell of a lot cheaper!
They are suppliers to the trade but they do have counter sales!
I think you will find they are a lot cheaper than a main dealer for your service parts!


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

Did you manage to get the key combination for resetting the service interval


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

The key combo for resetting the service interval is in the handbook; well its in mine anyway.

Mine was a ex display which was 9 months old when we registered it so tthe service spanner came onthree months after we put it on the road as it is time dependent as wel as mileage and it thought it was a year old (weell it was but not in service terms as the pdi was performed at registration) so I just reset it.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just a quick note - the first part of this thread is almost a year old.

The only reason I noticed was because I know asgard is currently touring the USA, and does not have his Burstner any more :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Is anyone able to tell me if the new Ducato X2/50 needs a first initial service?

I cant see anything in the manuals, and the van hasn't beeped at me yet and covered over 3,000 miles.

Last time I owned a new car, it needed servicing at 1500 odd miles.

Thanks and Regards,
Steve


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

With my current Ducato 2004 it needed a first service at 10,000 miles or 12 months.

As far as I am aware the new motorhome X2/50 will be similar ? more miles but then if you don't do that in a year then you will still need a service in 12 months.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I've just called Fiat Customer Services to clarify. According to them it's due it's first service at 28,000 miles or 12 months.

Seems they still don't have a warranty start date on their computer though 
 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

If you are having the new Ducato serviced do not forget to ask the dealer to carry out the necessary 'water feature' mods.
Spoke to the chap on the Fiat stand at the NEC and he assures me that the dealers WILL carry out these mods.
I assume a cover will be fitted as on the latest models, and the discoloured injector areas treated.


----------

